# Best Time for Soil Test?



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

I did a soil test a few years ago and want to do another one make sure no amendments are needed. Could I do one now or is it better to wait until the Spring? When is the ideal time in general?


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

Now is the best time that way you can put down lime etc and it'll be absorbed come spring time since it takes a while to leech into the soil. Fall is the best time usually


----------



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

As the grass is going dormant or is fully dormant is the best time. For warm season grasses that's right now. I just submitted mine to Texas A&M. Should have results back in a week or so maybe a bit longer cause of the holidays.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I usually wait until late Winter/early Spring to pull cores. I like the idea of getting a snapshot of my soil well after the last feeding I give it in the Fall.


----------



## acmccart8 (Jun 30, 2020)

I do my soil test every year during September or October. Pretty much the same concept as above, gives you the winter to prepare for the season ahead so you can come out of the gate running, but also it gives me something to do if my yard went dormant. Putting down lime every month to fix pH isn't as much fun as throwing and mowing, but definitely helps itch that yard care scratch a lot of us have during the sad, dark winters.

As far as I understand, the main numbers that are going to fluctuate a lot are the macro nutrients (NPK), so I take those with a grain of salt anyways on my soil test. For instance, two years ago my soil test said N was slightly high, P was optimal and K was just a little low. Then last year all 3 were low, even though I had the exact same plan for the year and used the same amounts all year. The big difference was testing late September this year (been 4 weeks since I put down fertilizer) and the previous year I did earlier October (I had literally just thrown down a couple days earlier, which I think is advised against).

So my plan for next year and what I recommend is, fall or early winter (essentially September through December) and make sure it is 2-3 weeks after my latest application of anything.


----------

